# Storks gathering to migrate



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was in the garden when they flew over my head, by the time I had the camera they had moved on a bit, the black spot on the right of the lamp post is another bunch far away already, but you can still see this lot.
.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Plenty of wildlife where you live, Milly, but I wouldn't trade the hills and the moors and the coast of Devon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I open the pic Jan I also get an advert and pic for 'These 2 vegetables will kill your belly fat...'

Have you been trying to spruce yourself up for the new Hans?!? 

(Lovely to have that view BTW)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> When I open the pic Jan I also get an advert and pic for 'These 2 vegetables will kill your belly fat...'
> 
> Have you been trying to spruce yourself up for the new Hans?!?
> 
> (Lovely to have that view BTW)


Don´t keep us in suspenders Jean, which 2 veggies are they talking about ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I never follow these links Jan so I'm afraid I can't tell you! - sorry!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a family of swallows bred four babies in the car port and now being taught to fly and feed from the owl box in our barn. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Been doing a bit of wildlife rescuing here lately.

1 bat (in daylight) escorted to outdoor safety from the kitchen.

1 frog and 1 toad fished out of water butt and released by the pond.

1 Moorhen chick released from Georgia's mouth and escorted to the pond.

The moorhens breed in our pond every year and, last year, produced four broods, a record for us. This year the poor things have had to contend with a mad spaniel and, lately, a huge digger making their home better for them (not sure they would agree but it had to be done ).

Not sure they are, officially, wildlife but we have a trio of Peacocks around the village. No one owns them as far as anyone can tell. Peacocks being the generic term as I think they are peahens from the brief glimpses I have had. They are not popular as they start "calling" at about 4am. They are feeding people's plants and leaving lots of manure as a thank you


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> We have a family of swallows bred four babies in the car port and now being taught to fly and feed from the owl box in our barn.
> 
> Ray.


I take it your car isn't directly below that Ray?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jean, just off to the side. I am very surprised they haven't peppered the car this time. Must have been that good talking too last time.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi milly

have been in altwarp for a couple of days now, I can also see Poland from my window and weather permitting will cycle there today on the bikes

plenty of swallows circling around but not seen any storks yet

barry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

powerplus said:


> hi milly
> 
> have been in altwarp for a couple of days now, I can also see Poland from my window and weather permitting will cycle there today on the bikes
> 
> ...


I think your too near the coast up there, peddle down the Oder dam if you can find it and you'll get to me😁.
How long are you staying there?


----------

